# Best Insoles (approiximate cost and where to get them)



## coreymclean (22 Jun 2008)

So I was just wondering if I could get a consensus about the best Insole to use in the current combat boots (Mk III I think)

The ones I have found so far mentioned here and there in various misc. threads are:

1) Sole (supposedly you heat them up and they mold to your feet although i do not know how you would heat these up on base in St-Jean)
2) Superfeet (I think green is the one most people are getting)
3) Spenco
4) Dr Scholls
***5) Custom Orthotics (now i am going to guess most people say go this way, and i hear the 300-500 cost of these can be covered by the crown BUT are they worth it for people with no known foot issues who just want the extra support or do you need a doctors note or something to qualify?)

Also if anyone has any idea as to the costs and where to get them in Canada (on-line or otherwise) please let us know. Likewise any Hints/tips on sizing/fitting would be more then welcome.....Also just a thought...does anyone here go completely without insoles???

Cheers

(feel free to include other options no listed above)


----------



## coreymclean (22 Jun 2008)

Also 6) Sorbothane
       7)Birks


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2008)

Do a search on hear for "Sole Footbeds" and you'll find a ton of posts on several threads.


----------



## Run away gun (22 Jun 2008)

The ones physio issues out. However, Vibram soles trump all.


----------



## coreymclean (23 Jun 2008)

I did do a search and found lots of differing opinions (yes sole was among one of the most noted but so was superfeet and dr scholls...thus, i decided to get a good old pole going with all of the options I found to see if i could get a consensus) I guess that your vote is for the Sole liners hence the "do a search on hear for "sole footbeds." "

Cheers 

All other opinions always welcome

Oh and do you wear custom orthodics or any other insole if you have a Vibram sole on your boot??
And what is involved with getting a chit from physio for a Vibram sole or orthodics??? do i need a doctors note from my personal doctor upon arrival? or will they asses me there?  

Anyone know if you can get Vibram soles and/or custom orthodics for preventative measures instead of Only if you already have issues with your feet/knees??           Seems to me it would be a good thing to stop a foreseeable  issue then deal with it after the fact.

Cheers


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

Okay, I did the poll thing for you.

Vibram soles give a bit of cushioning and added traction. I do not think that you can get a chit for them. Mine cost me just under $70.00 and were worth the expense.

Her Majesty, being a wise and frugal Monarch, will not provide you with orthotics if you have no demonstrable need. Sole Footbeds will give you good support, though, as they mould to your feet. They take a few days to get used to and are a little pricey, but are again worth it. I've had a pair in my Mk IIIs for two to three years and they will last probably at least as long again, if not more. I have also added them to my Magnum Stealth boots and am going to do the same for my Bates M9 Desert boots once they are broken in and stretched out. I do not walk as much or in such demanding terrain as many here, but I see no need to use any other brand.


----------



## coreymclean (23 Jun 2008)

so where can you get the vibram soles added to your boots?? do they do it at St. Jean? and it is open to all to get?? If so I am definately in.

Cheers


----------



## Run away gun (23 Jun 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> so where can you get the vibram soles added to your boots?? do they do it at St. Jean? and it is open to all to get?? If so I am definately in.
> 
> Cheers



You can get it done at Base Clothing, provided you have a chit stating you are entitled to vibram soles because of medical reasons (normal course of events is as follows; go to MIR, get referred to physio, they will try insoles most likely, if they do not work, they may refer something else until other options run out or just prescribe vibrams right away)

The other way to get it done is on civvy street, which as stated is about 70-80 bucks a pair of boots. Depends on where you work, on wether you will be able to get away with doing that.

However, in my experience, alot of the MIR doctors will immediately refer you to physio if you start experiencing foot problems and are in a trade that spends a fair amount of time in the field (the zero trades, and a couple others...) FYI, physio is the only people authorized to issue chits for vibrams. 

But if you look around any field unit, you will see a myriad of different boots, most NCO's do not wear MkIII's as boots are not made for everyone! However, with you just going to basic, you may get the new GP combat boot, which is standard issued with a vibram sole.


----------



## coreymclean (23 Jun 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## Run away gun (23 Jun 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> thanks for the help



Not a problem, and make sure you don't leave it on the back burner if you start experiencing problems with your feet. It only leads to knee and back problems. Sure you might look or feel like you are hard for toughing out but 1,2, or 5 years down the road when you are are sitting on the sidelines broken, you are not going to feeling so rosey. Believe  me, I have seen plenty of people tough it out, and it doesn't make them any better of a soldier. Gotta look after number one if you want to keep doing the job for years to come.


----------

